# When 32 tops 36



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I rode with my older son this morning. It was his first day on a mountain bike this season. Since April 1, I've had 36 days riding. He soon proved that my 36 rides did not give me an edge when our 32 year age difference was factored.

Even though Strava said I had three personal bests today, he beat me back to the car by more then a minute which just shows that sometimes your best is not really best.


----------



## natemeister (Jan 16, 2021)

Your best is just that, your best. If you start comparing to others, there is always someone better.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

you need to learn that with age comes treachery and when you say go kick him off his bike and take off and leave him lying there while your back at the truck sipping a cold one.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm 68, ride with my 30 year old son and do maintenance on his bike. 2 quarts of Stans in each wheel helps, but he still beats me and it gets expensive.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

rob214 said:


> you need to learn that with age comes treachery and when you say go kick him off his bike and take off and leave him lying there while your back at the truck sipping a cold one.


I would be disappointed if he didn't beat me.

Then there is when we ski together. All the money invested in his ski racing has created someone few can beat and when I do beat him to the bottom, I get a feeling of accomplishment good for the whole season. But we want our kids to exceed us and he never gets cocky about it.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Rev Bubba said:


> I would be disappointed if he didn't beat me.
> 
> Then there is when we ski together. All the money invested in his ski racing has created someone few can beat and when I do beat him to the bottom, I get a feeling of accomplishment good for the whole season. But we want our kids to exceed us and he never gets cocky about it.


Yeah, if my sons didn't kick my ass, I'd be hunting down the milkman!


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

I remember the first time my kid beat me in tennis, he was maybe 13. An older guy from the next court came over and said "Is that the first time he ever beat you?" I said yeah and he smiled and said "You'll never beat him again." He was right, the kid still holds all his HS records even though he has been out for 8 years. I rode with him last fall on trails where I taught him to ride and that 40 year difference, well good on ya kid. He laughed and said "Dad, I'm 25 and you're 65, do the math." Lil bastage makes me proud.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm 61 and my goal was to beat my 7-yr-old son at any sports we played till his 16th birthday. I might have to re-think this as I'll be 70 at that point and he's already occasionally beating me at HORSE. Geez...


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

When I was 65 my 21 year old son agreed to take a ride with me. I stayed behind him and he was riding my single speed. I stayed behind him because every time we launched up the trail he burned me, but he didn’t acknowledge any difference. He knew, but he didn’t rub it in. Both of us left the trail with total respect for each other, thank God!
My other kid rides a 29er rigid. Older brother! Showed up for group ride in jeans and forgot his helmet. Thrashed the group of 6! and apologized for lack of judgement!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I continue to destroy my kids on the climbs and the descents, I give no quarter!

Kids are 21, 25, 28, 30

Of course it's only a matter of time


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like you're all winning to me. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

MSU Alum said:


> I'm 68, ride with my 30 year old son and do maintenance on his bike. 2 quarts of Stans in each wheel helps, but he still beats me and it gets expensive.


LOL!...I like it. You may have to resort to analyzing the specific gravity of the other brands of sealant...and maybe even other fluids that are heavier and on the ragged edge of being able to be squeezed through the valve stem. Oh wait...how about a set of those solid "mousse" style inserts. 😄


----------

